# Ever come across one of these on a ride?



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Just seen this on AOL, had to share....lol

Bigfoot in Ohio clear video of the creature 2012 - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Man in a monkey suit? Yeah I see one everytime the president is on TV





















:bigok:


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

There's alot of fun things you can do if you know where a buddies trail cam is. JS. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

That will be on an episode of finding bigfoot next season.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I kinda believe and kinda don't lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

He straight turned that thing around didn't he?!!! That's funny right there.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Lmao....ole dude aint playin with that! Bust a U-ey and get the hell outta there :haha:


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> Lmao....ole dude aint playin with that! Bust a U-ey and get the hell outta there :haha:


:fart:

Do you blame him! That was the slowest U-ey i've ever seen.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Man in a monkey suit? Yeah I see one everytime the president is on TV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

THATS A GOOD ONE P


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

It been really cool if bigfoot would have thrown that stick at him,,,or just done a beat down like the jack links commercial.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

rewired said:


> That will be on an episode of finding bigfoot next season.


Lord I hope that doesn't come back on ...


----------

